# What diagnostic tester do I use for a DF20A?



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Depending on your gauge it should give you a code to cross reference.


----------



## Tboatproblems (Jul 31, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Depending on your gauge it should give you a code to cross reference.


thanks for getting back to me. I’m new to posting on this site so I didn’t word the question completely. let me try my question again. 

I have a 2015 model DF20A Suzuki motor. About 15 hrs on it. 

already did the 10 hr break in oil change. hasnt Been on water for 2 years but I did start it last year. It has been covered up the whole time it sat.
Started it up this year and will only run in LIMP mode. 
I did change out gas to high octane to see if this would fix the problem.
So questions are:
1. any suggestions to fix or as to the reason for this code warning? 
2. what brand of code reader/tool will work for this motor year/model? I saw some on Amazon?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Limp mode is usually tied to low oil or high temp 

also check your filters for water etc
You can try resetting it and seeing if it comes back.


----------

